

Why location based advertising won't work in its current form - muratmutlu
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2009/12/why-location-based-couponingadvertising-wont-work-in-its-current-form/

======
euroclydon
One solution is auto-responder SMS coupons. Walk by Starbucks, see
instructions in the window to text them for an instant coupon, do it!

I'm building a platform for this right now. Obviously it's not rocket science,
and something like the blog mentions would be much better.

